

Are professional ethicists good people? According to research, not especially - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/how-often-do-ethics-professors-call-their-mothers/?

======
daodedickinson
Ethicists are people who try to push the boundaries of ethics, to change them
from what people generally consider them to be—they essentially by definition
are the least ethical people because they don't believe in reigning ethics at
all, which one could absorb awareness of without much effort, but instead
believe in reinventing and establishing new, and therefore deviant, standards.

